
The ban on bucky balls has been lifted - mungoid
http://www.popsci.com/buckyballs-are-back-on-market?src=SOC&dom=fb
======
mungoid
I was actually a bit surprised when these were banned in the first place. They
had an age range, warned to not swallow, and there are thousands of other toys
out there that are as dangerous if swallowed. Well, maybe not as dangerous but
still pretty dangerous if not following rules

The most dangerous thing i experienced with them was my kid sticking them to
my PC when one single ball got sucked right through a vent and fried the mobo.
Not even sure how that happened because there was so much metal between where
it went and where it was being stuck to

